# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Control συναγερμου Elser

## kokoblue

Καλησπερα παιδια...εχει βαλει ο πατερας μου εναν συναγερμο elser στο αυτοκινητο πριν μερικα χρονια καπου το 2003 νομιζω...μας δωσανε ενα κομπιουτερακι κανονικο κι ενα με οθονη που δειχνει που εγινε η παραβιαση δονηση ηχητικη ειδοποιηση και αλλα καλουδια....

Το κομπιουτερακι το συγκεκριμενο ομως μετα απο χρονια 3 4 τα φτυσε...
και οταν πηγαμε να μας πουνε για αλλαγη μας ειπαν γαι 90 με 100ε περιπου

Προσπαθησα να το φτιαξω μονος μου...κατι κανω αλλα παλι επιστρεφω στην προτερα κατασταση....τι εχει ομως;;;

Δονειται στα καλα του καθουμενου εκει που καθεται και αλλαζει λειτουργειες με αποτελσεμα ο συναγερμος να σφυραει οποτε γουσταρει....τοκαθαριζω με λιγο οινοπνευμα πιανει στην αρχη μετα ομως....

Υπαρχει καποια αλλη λυση;;;καποιο παρομοιο κομπιουτερακι γτ ειναι κριμα να πηγαινει ετσι χαμενο....
 :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## leosedf

Το έχεις ανοίξει ωστε να δείς αν παίζει υγρασία απο μέσα? Επίσης και εναν έλεγχο στα πλήκτρα.
Η απλά του ρίχνεις οινόπνευμα απο πάνω?

----------


## kokoblue

Ναι το εχω ανοιξει ουκ ολιγες φορες...υγρασια δεν εχει..μονο λιγο σαν αμαγκα ετσι στα πληκτα αλλα τα καθαρισα και ειναι ενταξει...
του βαζω μπαταρια δλδ οποτε θελει αναβει οποτε θελει σβηνει....οποτε θελει δονειται...
Δεν ξερω τι εχει....

Μπορω να βρω καπου αλλου ενα τετοιο;;; Πως μπορω να εποικονωνησω με την elser

----------


## elettronica

Κώστα καλημέρα εδώ μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις με την elser

http://www.elser.gr/default.asp

ψυχρές κολλήσεις πρέπει να έχει το τ/χ
επίσης κοίτα και κάτι πηνιακια που έχει γιατί έσπαγαν και ξεκολλούσαν  αυτά

----------


## kokoblue

δεν βλεπω κατι σπασμενο η ξεκολλημενο ρε παιδια...τι να πω δεν ξερω...
θα εποικηνωνησω με την elser να μου πει ποσο παει το μαλλι.....

----------


## navar

εσύ μπορεί να μην το βλέπεις αλλα αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν υπάρχει ,
δοκίμασε να του περάσεις ψυχρές εκεί που σε παίρνει !

----------


## sacracer

τα χει παιξει το χειριστηριο δεν θα κανεις τιποτα,χρειαζεσε ενα καινουριο.εχω παει εγω ο ιδιος στην ελσερ.οικογενειακη επιχειρηση ειναι απο οτι καταλαβα και ο ιδιος στελνει σε ολη την ελλαδα.εχω το μοντελο ε-877 που οπλιζει οταν κλειδωνεις το αυτοκινητο.δεν εχει δικα του χειριστηρια.αν πας εκει θα το παρεις λιγο πιο φτηνα.πηγα εγω να παρω εναν αισθητηρα κραδασμου,εξω μου ζηταγαν 30 ταμαγαζια εκει μου ζητησαν 20 και τον τοποθετησα μονος.αν το αγορασεις μετα θελει προγραματισμο οποτε αν δεν το εχεις το μανουαλ να το ζητησεις να στο δωσει.το προβλημα ειναι πως ειναι αθηνα στο ιλιον η αντιπροσωπεια!!!ενω εσυ μενεις βολο απο τι βλεπω.αν του πεις πως εισαι στο βολο θα σε στειλει σε μαγαζι τις περιοχης σου.

παιζει ομως να εχει προβλημα και η μοναδα και στελνει σημα στο χειριστηριο fake ειδοποιηση,το εχω δει κι αυτο.

----------


## safetec

ένα  είδος παρομοίου συναγερμού αμφίδρομο με 5 χιλ εμβέλεια έβαλα εγώ  με 170 ευρώ (αγορά τον εγκατέστησα μόνος μου ) 

καλύτερα πάρε άλλον ...

----------


## Radiometer

εσωτερικά το τηλεχειριστήριο έχει μια ενιαία πλακέτα η 2 πάνω κάτω ενωμένες με κονεκτορα ?






> ένα  είδος παρομοίου συναγερμού αμφίδρομο με 5 χιλ εμβέλεια έβαλα εγώ  με 170 ευρώ (αγορά τον εγκατέστησα μόνος μου ) 
> 
> καλύτερα πάρε άλλον ...




είναι πραγματικά 5 χλμ ??  μετά από πόσα στενά χάνεις την επαφή ?

----------


## safetec

εχω μηχανη στο υπογειο μιλαμε για πολυ μπετο και μενω 3 απο της 3 γραμες πιανω με 2 ..κανονικα εινε για αυτοκηνητο αλλα το εβαλα στην μυχανη μου ......... μιλαμε για 4 οροφους μπετο και το υπογειο που εινε αστα απο σιδερα και τσιμεντα

σε ευθια μετρισα κοντα στα 3 χιλιομετρα 

παντος επιδι εγω πολλες φωρες αφηνω την μηχανη μου σε διαγωφωρα σιμια για να αποκαταστισω βλαβες ηλεκτρολογικες  και γενικα για δουλειες (ειμε τεχνικος) και εχω πισω στην βαλιτσα πολες φωρες εχω κληδομενα τα παντα υλικα - τιμολογια -μπλοκ αποδιξεων παροχης υπιρεσιων καμια φωρα το οπλο μου ( κανω σκοποβολη και επιδι ασχολουμε με συστηματα ασφαλειας εχω ενα ετσι ... γιατι οταν βαραει συστημα δικο μου παω και εγω μαζι με την αστηνομια και καταλαβενεις ) σφερες χειροπεδες και τα σχετικα δεν ανησιχω 

χτηπαει και με ιδοπειει για το παραμικρο ..πιανει καλλα..(καταλαβενεισ τωρα πολοι με το οπλο φωβουντε δεν μπωρω να το εχω μαζι μου σε μια βλαβη εινε καπως) ...... τον εχω επανω 6 μηνες ειμε μια χαρα εχει και 2 κοντρολακια αμφιδρομα και τα 2 και οκ ολλα

εχει εντολη για κλησιμο παραθιρων 
εχει εντολη για ανηγμα προτμπαγκαζ 
εχει εντολη για ελενχο κληδαργιων
φωρτιζει με την μπριζα του αυτοκηνητου το κοντρολ θελει 1 φωρα τον μηνα 5 λεπτα

----------


## sacracer

επισης εχω την αποψη πως και της ελσερ κινεζικα ειναι.υπαρχει εταιρεια που κατασκευαζει ηλεκτρονικα στη χωρα της?ειμαι περιεργος για τους συναγερμους αυτοκινητων να μαθω ποιοι ειναι οι πιο καλοι.

----------

